# ¿Alguien tiene el manual de servicio del amplificador Sony str-D365?



## tracistor (May 26, 2011)

alguno me isiera el fabor de subir el manual de serbicio grasias

porfavor nesecito plano si me pudieran ayudar muchas gracias


----------



## Diego German (May 26, 2011)

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/50329/Sony_STR-D365.html
ahi esta ..


saludos...


----------



## Cacho (May 26, 2011)

Tracistor, un poquito de ortografía no hace mal.

Por favor pasale un corrector ortográfico a tus mensajes antes de postearlos, que realmente da un poco de impresión al leerlos.
Y no postees más tu consulta por ahí, ya te la respondieron acá.

Saludos


----------



## Luis1978 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hola. por las dudas alguien tendria el manual de servicio del sintoamplificador sony str de-325? gracias


----------

